# Happy Birthday Jaybo



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jaybo! May you have as many as me and more!

You also receive a visit from the birthday monkey................


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hap Hap Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jaybo!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAYBO! I'm sure Dixie made you a loverly cake!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jaybo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to ya!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jaybo!


----------

